# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Програмка lansafety

## Эль-ин

Что Вы думаете о ней, стоит использовать ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

